# Smoked Rooster



## rooster02 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wanted to introduce myself to the forum. Starting out with an electric Cajun Injector as our smoker. Been "testing" BBQ and smoked meat all my life as a native West Texan now living in Arizona. Beef ribs, turkey, chicken, brisket, etc just a few of the first meats smoked with various woods. Have found the heavy rubs not so tasty, with good meat and smoke you don't need much rub; a little mustard and brown sugar. Thanks for your help!


----------



## noshrimp (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome, Rooster02, from a fellow Arizonan!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 20, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast and the “Articles” section is chock full of good useful information and “how-to’s”! 

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more! 

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------

